# AEW Battle of the Belts Discussion Thread: Saturday Fight Night



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not impressed with the build up or marketing towards this event. Just feels like a side event that is not providing much back story or much of anything different from the other shows. They could do so much more with these shows. Im sure its still going to be good though. They should just really build up these specials to mean something through out the year


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I will be there, although I thought the show was going to be 2 hours when I bought my tickets. Driving about 3 hours for these two matches isn’t that exciting. Maybe there will be a few surprises


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they don't add another match, won't surprise me if they fill time, provided the 2 matches aren't both 20+ minutes, with some big in ring segment. Maybe set up Hangman's next challenger or something.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not sure what the third match could be since the other titles were very recently defended/crowned. Maybe have Hook "borrow" the FTW belt and defend it against someone. lol I am joking, maybe.

I do wonder if a certain former wrestler that used to be in WWE until recently will appear on this show. Tony Khan did say "dream signing" but didn't say when...and I wouldn't rule out a certain guy that is known for styling and profiling, even though he has had controversy recently. Andrade is even teasing an alliance with him, which I don't want that at all.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Starks vs Lio for the FTW title would be quite cool.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Starks vs Lio for the FTW title would be quite cool.


Or even Starks vs Dante Martin, I don't think they've had their blowoff match yet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why not just have Guevara defend against Cody without the switch already if the plan was instant rematch?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They may do a late announcement for a third title match to remind fans this is on. It's pretty easy to forget since it is the first of the new quarterly specials. I don't think these two matches can fill an hour unless they plan non-wrestling stuff between them. Britt vs. Riho won't be over long, Sammy vs. Cody probably won't hit 20 minutes either.

Options are an FTW Title defense by Starks, AAA Tag Title defense by FTR or a quick first defense by the Jurassics against one of the teams that stood on the rampway.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i really like baker and riho both, i cant decide who i want to win


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Apparently there will be a change to the card due to COVID issues


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Apparently there will be a change to the card due to COVID issues


Cody is really the only wrestler that sorta needs to be there as TNT Champion to defend. Open challenge if Sammy can't make it might even be better honestly. Not feeling the instant rematch.

Circling back to Cody vs Eddie Kingston would be my choice. With Mad King getting the surprise win even.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I wonder if they add a pre-show to YouTube.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Would like to see the FTW title on show


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe have a Champion of Champeens.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479554833686450178
Changes are coming tonight. Also, there will be more matches for the people in attendance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish we knew what was off the card. I hope it's Cody vs Sammy because it's a pointless rematch


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wonder if recent developments with Cassie Lee having to isolate for contact with a positive COVID case has anything to do with this? 

Her husband and Cody are very good friends afterall


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Wonder if recent developments with Cassie Lee having to isolate for contact with a positive COVID case has anything to do with this?
> 
> Her husband and Cody are very good friends afterall


They were all at Matt Cardona's wedding. I think Britt was one of the bridesmaids? So, maybe both matches are off and we're getting Sammy vs Riho


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Pointless show. We're already looking past Sammy Guevara here on Cody Island.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Pointless show. We're already looking past Sammy Guevara here on Cody Island.


Is that you Steve? Larson there with you as well?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is that you Steve? Larson there with you as well?


😂 Those two are literally the only two Wrestling fans I can tolerate listening too. I knew Steve would come round to Cody.

On a more serious note Cody Island is just me, Steve, QT, Brandi and @bdon at the minute.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> 😂 Those two are literally the only two Wrestling fans I can tolerate listening too. I knew Steve would come round to Cody.
> 
> On a more serious note Cody Island is just me, Steve, QT, Brandi and @bdon at the minute.


I have no clue what you’re talking about. I fucking hate that piece of shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What if it's switched up to Hangman vs Sammy? That'd be a fun matchup.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Why did they schedule this right on the heels of multiple title matches on the TBS debut episode? And why wasn't this promoted a month ago? So many whys with the booking and promotion.

The TBS show should have been a story episode, the TBS title match should have been the only title match and it should have main evented.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

im only interested in Riho


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Poor card and a weird time to schedule this show period, the audience is basically getting 2 hours of dark tapings and a few meh title matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I might not even go to this show now. Between the snow storm, a 4 hour drive, and a show headlined by Dustin and Sammy..?

Boring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

putting on an Interim championship makes me think Cody will be gone a while? Does this mean a unification ladder match down the road?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Dustin can't possibly go over Sammy, right? RIGHT???

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

Can't they reschedule this to a future date? I agree that the timing of this is weird. Now I have no reason to watch this at all.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Not interested in this show, won't watch. Not interested in watching a washed up Dustin headline a show


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I sure hope Dustin wins and starts having Bunkhouse Brawls. Sammy fucking sucks.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If these matches were on Dark none of us would watch.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dustin should lose the title would be a perfect set up to turn Cody on his brother


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> Dustin should lose the title would be a perfect set up to turn Cody on his brother


That's the only reasonable booking decision I can think of to save this at this point.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

The show seems like a wasted opportunity. I'm only interested in the Britt match. I hope she just beats Riho and they can be done with this story line and have her feud with Ruby or someone more interesting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> Dustin should lose the title would be a perfect set up to turn Cody on his brother


I actually think this might BE a work.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Another skippable show, good job AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am just going to copy what I wrote in the Rampage thread.

TNT title announcement: I have so many issues with this. First off, why Dustin? He isn't in the top 5 of the rankings and he rarely wrestles at all. This is just a Rhodes replacement with no other logic behind it. My second issue is calling it an Interim TNT title match when it is just a #1 contenders match. The winner of this will face the real champion. No need to create a BS interim title to make this work. With that said, I have no doubt that Turner wanted the title defended on their special, so TK had to scramble once Cody was out. My last issue is how obvious it is that Sammy will win. With Cody vs Sammy, there was at least some doubt, but no one will believe that Dustin is going to win. What they should have done is had Sammy face Wardlow for the #1 contender. Wardlow is the #2 wrestler in the rankings and he also has history with Cody. Also MJF mentioned Wardlow being contractually obligated to give him the TNT title when he wins it. You have Sammy beat Wardlow after a Shawn Spears fuck up, this protects Wardlow and gives Wardlow a reason to finally destroy Spears. Sammy loses his rematch with Cody and Wardlow wins the Revolution ladder match to get his shot.

Britt vs Riho should be good because it has some story behind it, but the winner is obvious.

I don't care about the FTW title since it is never defended. Starks vs Sydal is fine on paper, but it is also just a random match. I am happy to see Starks wrestling on TV again, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Terrible decision to go with Dustin here and I am a HUGE Dustin fan. Show was shitty booking to begin with. Guevara should have went in as champion vs Cody, not an instant rematch. Riho has never done a damn thing for me, and it will be criminal if she was the one to defeat Britt, to the level I can't see it happening. And who gives a shit about the FTW title, let alone a Sydal challenge for it? 

I think Khan mailed it in when he only got the one hour.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Does feel like a second hour of Rampage one day later. TK said he'll present a 'stacked house show' on top of the live hour, so the paying fans may get something decent. The show was announced in November and I'm not sure if they planned three title matches right before in Newark at that point. Consequently, this show feels like an afterthought and the lack of Cody hurts it more.

I like the idea of the quarterlies being conceptual but one hour (including ad breaks) limits them massively. With a couple of hours and with AEW's focus on groups I feel like they could pull off the original Survivor Series that WWE basically abandoned long ago. As a kid I used to find these themed teams magical and I'd love to see AEW's factions with this type of presentation:


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> Dustin should lose the title would be a perfect set up to turn Cody on his brother


Use a comma somewhere please , I don't know what you are trying to say


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OP updated with new card. This is definitely a throwaway show, but I'd be interested in seeing Starks wrestle since it's so rare and seeing Britt retain. Once Thunder Rosa gets done with Mercedes Martinez, I think it's time to start prepping for Rosa to take the gold off of Baker by Revolution. Britt's reign has been pretty long and she's run through almost everyone. Sammy vs Dustin could be decent but I can't really say that I'm interested in it.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Use a comma somewhere please , I don't know what you are trying to say


Use a full stop at the end of your sentence, I don’t know if I’m supposed to keep on reading or not.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think in the future, they should use these specials for like 1 big match and most of the rest of the runtime is just build up to that match. Maybe one other match to spotlight someone?

Doesn't really feel much different than Rampage as it is. Luckily, like half of my squad came down with covid so I'm in the market for something to do on a Saturday.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show is a big pass for me. Baker/Riho is the most interesting match on the show, but I don’t really care about it either. Starks FTW Title defense and the Sammy/Dustin just don’t interest me in the slightest.

Honestly a World Title match should have been booked and promoted for this show. Not necessarily the Page/Bryan match, but something that puts the World Title on the very first quarterly TNT special. They’re already establishing right out of the gate that these are throwaway shows, and that’s not a good way to start out with them.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow this "special" looks as bad as the Dark shows.

Really atrocious last minute booking no excuse at all.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Why is this even a thing

Pointless show just to have a show. Nothing will happen


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> Use a full stop at the end of your sentence, I don’t know if I’m supposed to keep on reading or not.


Haha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman, Jurassics, Britt and Jade will all wrestle tonight it seems. Should be an interesting edition of Dark they tape it for.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479915783505514500


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF?! Are the World Champion, Tag champs and new TBS champion all having matches that will air on Dark? Did I read that right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> WTF?! Are the World Champion, Tag champs and new TBS champion all having matches that will air on Dark? Did I read that right?


Correct, but they'll be non-title matches.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Correct, but they'll be non-title matches.


Then why not just make it a buy-in and have those matches on YouTube. It just feels so backwards. I get wanting to give back to the Charlotte fans, but why is the FTW on TV, but Hangman is facing someone on Dark.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So if this does dynamite level ratings do we predict they will move rampage ? It would be much more suited to the same dynamite like timeslot on saturdays.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So if this does dynamite level ratings do we predict they will move rampage ? It would be much more suited to the same dynamite like timeslot on saturdays.


This isn't getting anywhere near Dynamite numbers. 

It won't even beat Rampage. 

This whole event is just additional money income for AEW.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Maybe there will be some kind of angle. Riho vs Britt should be a good match. Really hard to care about the other two matches. 

I feel like the name "Battle of the Belts", when it was first announced, got people's expectations up that this would be a really big show. The original "Battle of the Belts" shows in Florida were pretty big shows with fairly loaded cards. Instead, it feels like night two of Rampage. If this was just "A Special Saturday Night Edition of Rampage" or something, I doubt as many people would feel as put off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> Then why not just make it a buy-in and have those matches on YouTube. It just feels so backwards. I get wanting to give back to the Charlotte fans, but why is the FTW on TV, but Hangman is facing someone on Dark.


I think with the TBS debut being so close to this they kind of just threw this together on the fly. Dynamite was a pretty newsworthy show. They probably should have postponed it another week or two. Hangman and Jade are gonna get a couple filler opponents. It’s just additional content on a Saturday. I don’t think it’s worth being annoyed about, but I do agree that hopes were higher than what we’re getting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479926901854519296


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> This isn't getting anywhere near Dynamite numbers.
> 
> It won't even beat Rampage.
> 
> This whole event is just additional money income for AEW.



Yeah I would not be suprised. AEW has done a bad job at making this seem like a special event, LIke a real clash of the champions.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479926901854519296



So Sammy Jobs to both Dustin and Cody, Classic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Not pretty excited to watch both Riho and Sammy losing tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So Sammy Jobs to both Dustin and Cody, Classic.


No chance Sammy loses to Dustin.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So funny how TK finds so many other ways to say „Cody is out with Covid“ without saying „Cody is out with Covid“…fucking stupid


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> No chance Sammy loses to Dustin.


oh i must have misunderstood. I thought Whoever wins this match gets the belt, Even if Dustin wins he gets it or cody will retain ? Thats why i thought it would be weird if sammy wins this since its against Dustin.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

fabi1982 said:


> So funny how TK finds so many other ways to say „Cody is out with Covid“ without saying „Cody is out with Covid“…fucking stupid



its so silly. I work in film and they do the same bullshit but will basically tell you they have covid with out telling you they have covid


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> oh i must have misunderstood. I thought Whoever wins this match gets the belt, Even if Dustin wins he gets it or cody will retain ? Thats why i thought it would be weird if sammy wins this since its against Dustin.


It's interim.

If Dustin wins, he'd be Interim TNT champion.

Which story wise would probably actually be better smarter than Sammy winning.

If Dustin wins then Cody should just come back and just act like Dustin should just give him the belt back as it's his brother and he's only the interim champion then attack him when he doesn't.

Or act like Dustin was only ever defending it on Cody's behalf.

If Sammy wins, he's interim and will go against Cody when he's back.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well if they wanted to really turn Cody full blown heel, they could re-run Cody vs. Dustin except this time Cody really does retire Dustin. Sammy will win though, since Dustin has been thrown in at the last minute.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Well if they wanted to really turn Cody full blown heel, they could re-run Cody vs. Dustin except this time Cody really does retire Dustin. Sammy will win though, since Dustin has been thrown in at the last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114723



lol and sammy continues to be squashed


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Replacing Cody with the more talented Rhodes brother. I approve


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Cody needed to name his "champion" to defend his title because he was unable than Dustin would have made some sense, but Dustin getting an interim title shot vs Guevara is ridiculous given he's unranked. A former champ vs top 5 would have made sense for an interim title. 

I'd have rather saw Cody name his champion and choose Big Shotty Lee. Lee Johnson vs Sammy Guevara could have been a good match and put Big Shotty on the map a little bit. However this would need a new marquee on the show as it's not a needle mover by any means. 

Might have put Jurassic Express vs FTR here and then heavily tease the idea of Briscoes showing up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is so true 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479903845736083457


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m surprised Ricky Starks is not only a FTW champ but still in AEW. It’s been a while since they’ve advertised a match for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Martyn said:


> I’m surprised Ricky Starks is not only a FTW champ but still in AEW. It’s been a while since they’ve advertised a match for him.


Pretty sure he was injured for a while.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so whats the dea


Erik. said:


> Pretty sure he was injured for a while.


so whats the deal ? is he still hurt ? or Just typical Tony being a trash booker missing an opportunity


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they had gotten two hours for this and put Hangman vs Danielson, Jurassics vs Lucha Bros and Jade vs Ruby on it, it'd feel pretty huge with six title matches.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> so whats the dea
> 
> so whats the deal ? is he still hurt ? or Just typical Tony being a trash booker missing an opportunity


Use your eyes, buddy. 

Starks is on the card tonight, he's obviously no longer hurt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This show is going to fly by. LOL for the belt but no one comes out with the belt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So they're literally having a fake belt on the line? Someone explain lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Arn with Dustin gives me early 90s WCW feels.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm actually excited for Starks vs Sydal ngl


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Use your eyes, buddy.
> 
> Starks is on the card tonight, he's obviously no longer hurt.


lol ya but hes being wasted, hardly anything going on with him.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oldust gonna lose.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So does the interim champ go on the official title history or not? They should explain.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Humpy Wheeler is the best wrestling name ever.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Interim? Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

We need no makeup Heel Dustin sucks character again!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Oldust gonna lose.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

lets go biscuit guevara


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Who wins will face Cody for the title


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

See the Arena and crowd look so much fucking better with out the ugly cute purple and other bright colors displayed over the fans and arena. They need to stop doing that. This looks way better and makes you feel more part of the show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> Who wins will face Cody for the title



Someone mentioned Dustin could win and then face cody in a story. If that happens than they just giving Cody the rub even when hes not present lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dustin is still good, just a very bland persona at this stage of his career. He would've been a potentially interesting Dark Order leader if he tapped into his eccentric side.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> See the Arena and crowd look so much fucking better with out the ugly cute purple and other bright colors displayed over the fans and arena. They need to stop doing that. This looks way better and makes you feel more part of the show.


I hate those fuckin lights and bouncy camera angles. It’s not clever and certainly not easy to watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

Dustin at almost 53 looks better than Adam Cole.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Coins said:


> Dustin at almost 53 looks better than Adam Cole.


Even OC looks better than BayBay.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is either legit hurt or selling like a king.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Sammy is either legit hurt or selling like a king.


looks like he is selling like a champion


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What the fuck is happening, Dustin just fell out of the ring on his own.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol he might as well done that move and just landed it straight on his feet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geez - that was the best cross rhodes i've ever seen


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F the Cross RhHhodes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cross rhodes is the worst fucking finisher of all time. It just looks sloppy


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Geez - that was the best cross rhodes i've ever seen


The sell also helps


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That cross Rhodes sell by Sammy 🔥


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Geez - that was the best cross rhodes i've ever seen


its a basic move that is always done sloppy. All you saw is sammy sell the basic move 10 times over doing pretty much a handstand flip.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> The sell also helps


oh, its 90% Sammy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> cross rhodes is the worst fucking finisher of all time. It just looks sloppy


Not really a finisher anymore. Almost always kicked out of


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is a weird match, it has awesome moments but then they stop entirely the match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Get him biscuit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

these guys have some chemistry !


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Geez - that was the best cross rhodes i've ever seen


Dustins is better than Cody's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> its a basic move that is always done sloppy. All you saw is sammy sell the basic move 10 times over doing pretty much a handstand flip.


go pee on somebody else's parade craiggggg


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That was super cringe by Arn there smh god


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES, FUEGO!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fucking heeelllll


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sammy definitely got some of that


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

OMG


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel like these guys are such different styles and personalities and yet are able to clash very well and put on a good story


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Ay, dios mio!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

No, get up biscuit


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This a no dq match all of a sudden?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

can we please just get dustins finisher


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man they have watered down the Cross Rhodes big time.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

NO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

For a match that wasn't the original plan, this is really good. Maybe that's why Dustin is doing all Cody's moves?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I think with the TBS debut being so close to this they kind of just threw this together on the fly. Dynamite was a pretty newsworthy show. They probably should have postponed it another week or two.


Agree 100%. If not for the the TBS debut being this week, this show probably would have been the Hangman/Danielson and tag title matches tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Man they have watered down the Cross Rhodes big time.


They have done that with a lot of moves in AEW sadly


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

So Sammy is the interim champion for a week or 2?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Man they have watered down the Cross Rhodes big time.


definitely a transition move now

Cody just pins DARK level guys with it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What a terrible finish lmao, but glad Sammy won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very good match, Dustin did a commendable job filling in. Cradle finishes after big kick outs are always a little odd though.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Interim has to be one of the dumbest things I ever heard especially at a show called Battle of the Belts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so the question is what was supposed to happen in this match if it was against cody. Was he retaining or was Sammy going to win it all along. Whatever happens here they need to make a proper story out of it and dont let sammy lose it instantly to cody. This could be good


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

JRL said:


> So Sammy is the interim champion for a week or 2?


Untill his match vs Cody


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JRL said:


> So Sammy is the interim champion for a week or 2?


an interim champion has to face the true champion for unification


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Alright so does Cody get it back?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Sammy wants a taste?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yahssssss Garciaaaaa - my boyyy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy vs Garcia 😍


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I love Daniel Garcia


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> Alright so does Cody get it back?


no, you have to have a unification match against the true champ always

interim vs true champ

ie> they'll both come out with a belt


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garcia is a talent.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good let a proper feud happen between these two


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brah, Double A doing that impression of Walt's gun gesture from Gran Torino is such a nice little touch to hammer home just how he's truly the type of guy who don't wanna fuck with. >:]

R.I.P. in peace, Sammy. Poor lad's gonna give rubbernecking a whole new meaning after those string of spots. D:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope they do a ladder match to unify the belts.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that was one of the worst worked matches I've ever seen. Not botch wise, but goddamn, it looked so put on fake that it became embarrassing.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I liked that Garcia and Sammy brawl. Looked like a real fight


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wait so i noticed sammy was holding the original black tnt belt, I wonder if Cody is going to show up with that diamond version that Sammy had. That could be a funny story


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I hope they do a ladder match to unify the belts.


thats a great idea


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> go pee on somebody else's parade craiggggg


ok marky mark


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> an interim champion has to face the true champion for unification


I know, but I thought the issue with Cody was that he and Brandi were around someone who was covid positive, so they both needed to quarantine. That shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

FrankenTodd said:


> Interim has to be one of the dumbest things I ever heard especially at a show called Battle of the Belts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a concept used in MMA after they saw boxing do it. The concept has to be at least thirty years old at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

here is a nice article about interim champs in UFC









Why Does UFC Have Interim Champions? | MMACHANNEL


Whether you are a fan of MMA or not, you have likely heard about the term “UFC Interim” champion. Of course, we all know what…




mmachannel.com


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> I feel like these guys are such different styles and personalities and yet are able to clash very well and put on a good story


I honestly think that the contrast is a key factor as to why they gel so well. It gives me Rocky Balboa vs. Mason "The Line" Dixon vibes, except Sammy's more interesting than Dixon.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> thats a great idea


dont like my post, like @Geeee's post


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I know Starks is retaining but this match should be great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JRL said:


> I know, but I thought the issue with Cody was that he and Brandi were around someone who was covid positive, so they both needed to quarantine. That shouldn't take too long.


it seems from Cody's instagram that it might take a little while - somebody in their close fam is covid positive and TNT title is a weekly thing - i'm guessing 3 to 4 weeks?

then the build to the unification - can led to revolution


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hell yes, Garcia vs Guevara on Wednesday.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

When you need someone to lose a match and not have people complain online that the person is being buried you call Matt Sydal.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

dynamite is gonna be good


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Matt Sydal shouldn't be getting TV time over other people who are not. IMO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, Ricky goes on a run here and is actually having matches going forward


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it seems from Cody's instagram that it might take a little while - somebody in their close fam is covid positive and TNT title is a weekly thing - i'm guessing 3 to 4 weeks?
> 
> then the build to the unification - can led to revolution


You only have to isolate for 5 days now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Matt Sydal shouldn't be getting TV time over other people who are not. IMO


I think Sydal is a good jobber because he is very technically sound


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Hell yes, Garcia vs Guevara on Wednesday.


Should be good. 

Red Death on his waaaay.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

FTW World Champion, thats a bit redundant eh?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fucking hell why did they suddenly start with the stupid crowd mood lighting. Looks wack


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This could be good but feels very Rampage. FTR vs a combo of Bandido/Dragon Lee/Laredo Kid/Flamita for the AAA belts would've slotted nicely into this slot and had some novelty value.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Man they really need to push Hobbs. He just has that look man


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Matt Sydal shouldn't be getting TV time over other people who are not. IMO


I don't think it matters. This is just so Ricky can have a successful tittle defense


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Starks looking a little bigger.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tell it like it is said:


> I don't think it matters. This is just so Ricky can have a successful tittle defense


Yeah I get it. It's prolly cuz I've just never been a fan lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> ok marky mark


you're calling me famous actor Mark Wahlberg? Say hi to your mother for me


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Starks looking a little bigger.


If only Cole had Starks physique...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> You only have to isolate for 5 days now


i think one of them actually has it

him, Brandi or their kid


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> You only have to isolate for 5 days now


If your vaccinated.....if you aren't it's still longer.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

with all that talent on the board they really waste charisma vaccuum Matt Sydal (he may be good in the ring but i just dont like him..sorry) for one of their special tv shows.

the opener was a banger, dustin absolutely still got it and i feel a possible womens title change because of Jaymies interference. but that match right now is a big question mark for me.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If your vaccinated.....if you aren't it's still longer.


AH, BOOOO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Starks with a cool walking suplex...in picture-in-picture I hate when they do cool things during commercial


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dustin looking his age lately like his pace has slowed quite a bit, decent match I enjoyed the destroyer through the table but meh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Get this fucking mood lighting out of here. This ain't Disney land


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.... is Starks just not as good as I remember or what?

seems a bit laborious


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> AH, BOOOO


Yeah fuck covid 

Tk isn't forcing vaccinations I don't know cody and brandis vaccination status but just hope everyone's ok.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... is Starks just not as good as I remember or what?
> 
> seems a bit laborious


Nah he was smoother ,homies been missing in action and more recently just got back into a more muscular physique I think hes just gotta get more work in, I too was thinking Starks timing is off on some stuff but I still love him.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Matt Sydal shouldn't be getting TV time over other people who are not. IMO


The bigger sin is using the fake title on a show like this. Matt Sydal is the most promising wrestler of 2005.

He was let go by New Japan because he got busted with pot there but refused to stop using it.

Show some respect!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Match is actually decent, tbf.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Deadlift into Roshambo should've been the finish IMO


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... is Starks just not as good as I remember or what?
> 
> seems a bit laborious


He's always been about character and they ain't doing much with it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Notice Hook isn't seconding with Hobbs. They're trying to make him a special attraction.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Speaking of Sydal where the heck is the other Sydal. I'm guessing he never signed?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah he was smoother ,homies been missing in action and more recently just got back into a more muscular physique I think hes just gotta get more work in, I too was thinking Starks timing is off on some stuff but I still love him.


an injury can get in your head sometimes - he's noticeably slower and more pensive IMO

nothing a bit of ring time can't fix i guess

but its funny, in the start we all said Starks is overshadowing Cage - which was true

now, HOOK and Hobbs is basically overshadowing Starks a bit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The bigger sin is using the fake title on a show like this. Matt Sydal is the most promising wrestler of 2005.
> 
> He was let go by New Japan because he got busted with pot there but refused to stop using it.
> 
> Show some respect!


what he said


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The bigger sin is using the fake title on a show like this. Matt Sydal is the most promising wrestler of 2005.
> 
> He was let go by New Japan because he got busted with pot there but refused to stop using it.
> 
> Show some respect!


Lmao no


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Are we getting a 6-man tag with Hook?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Notice Hook isn't seconding with Hobbs. They're trying to make him a special attraction.


At this point, he'd overshadow the rest of Team Taz. 

And they're meant to be heels.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dante is taller than Hobbs lmao


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Dante is taller than Hobbs lmao


lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Release Dante CAWtin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> He's always been about character and they ain't doing much with it


this is the Dub - gotta be good in the ring

but the match got better as it went


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I know she won't win but I'm rooting for Riho


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Get this fucking mood lighting out of here. This ain't Disney land


What is your obsession with lighting?

Like I honestly dont give a shit and barely notice when they change it cuz I'm watching the Match or maybe the first 2 rows of fans........do you just like gaze out into the audience the whole match? Lol

Thinking outloud I think the purpose is to draw your eyes to the ring as the fans on ground level are in regular lighting but the fans on the stands are dimmed. Lighting up the whole place does what exactly????cause glares?

You can easily see the house is full of fans o honestly don't get the gripe bruh.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn

Punk/Wardlow
Shida/Deeb
Hobbs/Martin
Guevara/Garcia

A lot of potential with that card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Release Dante CAWtin.


release yourself from this thread boyyyy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> What is your obsession with lighting?
> 
> Like I honestly dont give a shit and barely notice when they change it cuz I'm watching the Match or maybe the first 2 rows of fans........do you just like gaze out into the audience the whole match? Lol
> 
> ...


It looks weird. It takes you away from the atmosphere of the arena and crowd because you can't see them. The ground level is all covered in the light too


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Release Dante CAWtin.


You don’t let a prospect like him go. He’s green but Jesus, give him time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> release yourself from this thread boyyyy



Why do you like so many jobbers. Or is it you just think everyone's a 5 star legend


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> I know she won't win but I'm rooting for Riho


I like Britt more but I am a fan of Riho. Hope the match is great and validates the existence of this special


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Going to be a quick match. I sorta think Brit is losing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> release yourself from this thread boyyyy


Great Comeback (insert sarcasm here)


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Id plant the seeds here and make Jamie do some aggressive shit towards Britt


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Going to be a quick match. I sorta think Brit is losing.


Nah, not a chance.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Going to be a quick match. I sorta think Brit is losing.


your kidding right? Britt is 1.01 to win lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Going to be a quick match. I sorta think Brit is losing.


Britt isn't losing lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final boss theme.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Get ready for JR. to keep mentioning Riho's weigh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Why do you like so many jobbers. Or is it you just think everyone's a 5 star legend


i always like underdog types / or younger guys they are trying to build 

like Jungle Boy, OC, Dante, Lee Moriarty, Daniel Garcia - much prefer to see them than people we have been seeing for millions of years like Matt Hardy or Jericho

i always tend to like more athletic wrestlers who is spot heavy, or technical wrestlers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt will win since they're playing up her not beating Riho before, like they did with Jurassics vs Lucha Bros.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i think we've had enough talk, Its Time, For the Main Event!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Riho, the drawwww.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Riho is so pathetic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pan-der-ing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Why do you like so many jobbers. Or is it you just think everyone's a 5 star legend


Maybe he’s just not reactionary and sees a reason to be high on a guy like Martin. Not everyone is a refined piece of art right out of the gate. To suggest he’s a jobber is foolish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Great Comeback (insert sarcasm here)


great comment (insert access to the school computer password here)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamie just tossed the belt down...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i always like underdog types / or younger guys they are trying to build
> 
> like Jungle Boy, OC, Dante, Lee Moriarty, Daniel Garcia - much prefer to see them than people we have been seeing for millions of years like Matt Hardy or Jericho
> 
> i always tend to like more athletic wrestlers who is spot heavy, or technical wrestlers



I get that but someone that isn't going to be a big Star is not a under dog. Ok I get it you just like the athletic aspect. That is fair but this isn't the NHL or NFL


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> great comment (insert access to the school computer password here)


no no, contact the school for that, that aint my department


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol I know she won't lose but hey you never know


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would pop if one day Riho did that matrix move to kick out of someone's finish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> I get that but someone that isn't going to be a bug Star is not a under dog. Ok I get it you just like the athletic aspect. That is fair but this isn't the NHL or NFL


huh? use your words craig


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder who Britt moves on to next. They're running low on new babyface challengers and probably want to wait till Revolution for the Thunder Rosa match. Maybe they fast track Jamie's face turn or have Shida request a rematch.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> huh? use your words craig


These people will always be Nobodys. You can dream but it's just realistic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Forgot this was tonight. Was watching Impact:Hard To Kill.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I assume all 4 TNT specials will be Battle of the belts


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I wonder who Britt moves on to next. They're running low on new babyface challengers and probably want to wait till Revolution for the Thunder Rosa match. Maybe they fast track Jamie's face turn or have Shida request a rematch.


Could do a street fight with Anna Jay. She just got the big win on Rampage in a match compared to Britt vs Rosa


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

What did Britt throw in Jamie’s face?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> an injury can get in your head sometimes - he's noticeably slower and more pensive IMO
> 
> nothing a bit of ring time can't fix i guess
> 
> ...


Yeah he looks stiffer less sure on his timing but he'll be ok imo just needs more matches.

Hobbs is solid for sure I still don't like the finisher though 

Hook is a star......like 4 pillars who? None of them are over like he is in 2 matches lmfaO....AND hasn't said a word.

I remember when idiots use to complain "what's hook even doing with team taz,he looks scrawny..."

Flash forward ahhhhhh hilarious.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Too soon for Hayter to be the next challenger.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Could do a street fight with Anna Jay. She just got the big win on Rampage in a match compared to Britt vs Rosa



They need to do more with Anna. I still think her and Jungle Boy as a pair would be fire


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> These people will always be Nobodys. You can dream but it's just realistic


that's just like, your opinion maaan

ps> I don't need the people i like to be champions - that's too shallow. As long as they are featured every now and again and in good stories, it's all good. That might be a 'nobody' to you, but i'm fine with it


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Britt’s offense is absolute trash.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Dante is taller than Hobbs lmao


And about 170lbs shy lol Hobbs still dwarfs him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta admit it was kinda funny that Riho is so small, Britt was reaching past her neck on the octopus stretch at first


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here for the DMD























*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> These people will always be Nobodys. You can dream but it's just realistic


So you don’t believe there is a thing as progressing as a performer and refining their character? 

No one is saying all these guys are going to be stars, but you suggesting these guys should have no time invested in them because they’re young and green talents right now is insane. Again, just because they aren’t finished products now means they’re not worth a shit?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I gotta admit it was kinda funny that Riho is so small, Britt was reaching past her neck on the octopus stretch at first


Her thighs are like my wrists lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Team DMD carries this womens division


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> These people will always be Nobodys. You can dream but it's just realistic


You would say that about Sammy, Darby or Jungle Boy when they started on AEW, look how they are now.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i think we've had enough talk, Its Time, For the Main Event!


Britt’s shrink told her she should talk more, beat up Japanese and Mexican women less.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Team DMD carries this womens division


I mean she's the main focus after all


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> So you don’t believe there is a thing as progressing as a performer and refining their character?
> 
> No one is saying all these guys are going to be stars, but you suggesting these guys should have no time invested in them because they’re young and green talents right now is insane. Again, just because they aren’t finished products now means they’re not worth a shit?



Of course but reality is they won't ever be over. It's rare that it happens in 4 years if they ain't already. Come menage me In 4 years and see most of them in the same post. Only a few ever get super over.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Britt’s shrink told her she should talk more, beat up Japanese and Mexican women less.


?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Britt’s offense is absolute trash.


Hayter's beatdown offense on Riho in their match was way better and looked brutal. Working in Stardom taught her how to bully the Japanese women.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

When Riho was champion, nobody cared about the AEW womens division.. Nobody cared until Britt Baker's rise, Team DMD put AEW womens division in the direction they need to be!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

match has been shitty - until the last couple of minutes - i love a bit of submission wrestling


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was an awesome sell on the curb stomp by Riho


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder if it's weird for Britt to wrestle Riho who has the same physique as Adam Cole.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Way too predictable of a show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Instead of the pointless TBS title just to waste putting it on a jobber, they should of had the womens tag titles and had Hayter and Rebel win the womens tag titles to elevate Team DMD


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Instead of the pointless TBS title just to waste putting it on a jobber, they should of had the womens tag titles and had Hayter and Rebel win the womens tag titles to elevate Team DMD


with what womens tag division?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Can we get to March already so that Thunder Rosa can be champion.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

about to kick off between @Big Booty Bex and @The Legit Lioness

(or not - but it will)


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> match has been shitty - until the last couple of minutes - i love a bit of submission wrestling


Britt really does struggle when she has to lead she honestly isn't that great in ring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bakers best match in a while. 

Riho is a great worker.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES!!!
DMD For the Win!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good match but did nothing for Britt and Jamie


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

As predicted. Back to Impact then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JRL said:


> I wonder if it's weird for Britt to wrestle Riho who has the same physique as Adam Cole.


Even Riho has a better physique than Adam Cole. Great finish and great match between the two women. Britt has improved tenfold over the past year.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> You would say that about Sammy, Darby or Jungle Boy when they started on AEW, look how they are now.


no i wouldn't, they all were over appon debuting. In fact they were over before being in aew. Im just saying not every generic dude is going to be a break out star. They will be in the same place now in years to come. Its always been the reality for wrestling or even many business. Actors ect


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Britt really does struggle when she has to lead she honestly isn't that great in ring.


I dunno I thought this match was good. I think Britt got a little tired in the middle but caught her breath. The highlights of the match were excellent.

I'd still probably call Sammy vs Dustin Match of the Night


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

At least Sammy won.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Even Riho has a better physique than Adam Cole. Great finish and great match between the two women. Britt has improved tenfold over the past year.


Bro that match was not something I'd highlight as an example of Britts growth that was not a great match tbh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Bro that match was not something I'd highlight as an example of Britts growth that was not a great match tbh.


Best DMD’s match since Thunder Rosa’s. Riho is that good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Statlander is still Britt's best title defense IMO. It's not been a reign of many memorable matches though. Britt only seems to click very well with Thunder Rosa in the ring.

Most of AEW's best women's matches haven't been for their title... Britt vs Thunder, Shida vs Serena, Serena vs Riho.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I dunno I thought this match was good. I think Britt got a little tired in the middle but caught her breath. The highlights of the match were excellent.
> 
> I'd still probably call Sammy vs Dustin Match of the Night


There was alot of missed timing and the blatant interference in front of the ref without punishment until like the 3rd time kinda killed the match for me.

Britt can go tit for tat and make a decent competitive match but when she has to lead its always clunky no fluidity. She honestly needs to step her technical training up needs time with Deeb.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoever the idiot is that booking these women clearly doesnt know what they are doing, Team DMD could and should be even greater! But whoever is booking them is holding them down, and doing that will never allow them to potentially compete with other womens divisions that are way ahead of them. 

At least Britt won. But for how much longer? Whenever the time comes for Britt to drop the title, the AEW womens division will decline back to the irrelevancy it was before Britt was champion.

The next AEW womens champion should be Jamie Hayter so she can continue to elevate the womens division just as Britt started or its a bust just like the failure of the TBS title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pretty safe show. Nothing offensive or stupid. I'll take it. I just wish Britt could win with the Curb Stomp to switch things up.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Best DMD’s match since Thunder Rosa’s. Riho is that good.


Riho has some of the worst offense in AEW lol

The 619 looks like a 60 year old woman Haha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Statlander is still Britt's best title defense.l IMO. It's not been a reign of many memorable matches though. Britt only seems to click very well with Thunder Rosa in the ring.
> 
> Most of AEW's best women's matches haven't been for their title... Britt vs Thunder, Shida vs Serena, Serena vs Riho.


Statlander should be doing more than just standing around in sweats wearing a sock on her head with a bunch of dorks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The TBS title is in safe hands.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Statlander is still Britt's best title defense IMO. It's not been a reign of many memorable matches though. Britt only seems to click very well with Thunder Rosa in the ring.
> 
> Most of AEW's best women's matches haven't been for their title... Britt vs Thunder, Shida vs Serena, Serena vs Riho.


I think it's because Britt and Thunder Rosa is a compelling storyline, whereas this Britt vs Riho feud was very Monday Night Raw. Riho won the shot by pinning Britt and there wasn't much other meat to it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brining in jobbers such as Ember Moon, Toni Storm, and Ruby Riott, jobbers that were fired from WWE does nothing to elevate the AEW womens division. They need to elevate their own top stars!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Whoever the idiot is that booking these women clearly doesnt know what they are doing, Team DMD could and should be even greater! But whoever is booking them is holding them down, and doing that will never allow them to potentially compete with other womens divisions that are way ahead of them.
> 
> At least Britt won. But for how much longer? Whenever the time comes for Britt to drop the title, the AEW womens division will decline back to the irrelevancy it was before Britt was champion.
> 
> The next AEW womens champion should be Jamie Hayter so she can continue to elevate the womens division just as Britt started or its a bust just like the failure of the TBS title.


Ahhhhhh I see your yamcha and Dan the man but you get your rocks off on the DMD clique lol.

Everyone knows thunder Rosa will dethrone britt and finally we'll have a good wrestler as champ. Britt was funny and had her moment in the sun but just like with Shida its clear she needs to drop the belt.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> There was alot of missed timing and the blatant interference in front of the ref without punishment until like the 3rd time kinda killed the match for me.


This is AEW...

how have you gotten this far as a fan of AEW, if this is killing matches for you? Where you been? Was TNT showing feeds of other companies this entire time for you?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Statlander is still Britt's best title defense IMO. It's not been a reign of many memorable matches though. Britt only seems to click very well with Thunder Rosa in the ring.
> 
> Most of AEW's best women's matches haven't been for their title... Britt vs Thunder, Shida vs Serena, Serena vs Riho.


That's because Rosa is excellent and can get good matches out of just about anyone. Like I said whenever britt leads she struggles.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ahhhhhh I see your yamcha and Dan the man but you get your rocks off on the DMD clique lol.
> 
> Everyone knows thunder Rosa will dethrone britt and finally we'll have a good wrestler as champ. Britt was funny and had her moment in the sun but just like with Shida its clear she needs to drop the belt.


Yamcha is a obscere Dragonball character I couldnt care less about.

Thunder Rosa would be one of those jobbers that the idiots booking this could put over decline the AEW womens division back to irrelevancy! In which is unfortunate, it would be a shame to see the AEW womens division decline after Britt put the women's division in the right direction as the womens champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I think it's because Britt and Thunder Rosa is a compelling storyline, whereas this Britt vs Riho feud was very Monday Night Raw. Riho won the shot by pinning Britt and there wasn't much other meat to it.


She wasn’t eliminated on the BR that Destination catering Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho ended up winning, that was basically the beginning of the storyline.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Britt really does struggle when she has to lead she honestly isn't that great in ring.


Oh you’re being way too kind. She’s just fucking horrible. I thought she was showing signs of improvement for awhile there, but she’s completely relapsed back to downright shitty. She has a few good moves, but has zero clue how to believably string them together. Nothing she does draws me in. The only thing good about her is her ass, and at this point I’m even sick of looking at that. TK badly needs to read the tea leaves and get the belt away from her, and then get her FAR away from the top of the card. I find it a bit disconcerting that both women’s titles are currently held by two of the absolute worst workers on the roster.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> This is AEW...
> 
> how have you gotten this far as a fan of AEW, if this is killing matches for you? Where you been? Was TNT showing feeds of other companies this entire time for you?


Your trying to pile on on the wrong one bruh lol

You know me homie I watch DARK and Elevation too, thing is I'm honest that match was not good.

The ref not enforcing shit doesn't bother me in tag matches at all and in singles matches generally they put in the minimal effort of attacking when ref is busy or not looking......3 times they did shit like staring into the refs eyes lol it was Just a poorly executed and thought out story. 

I still like 99% of what AEW does but I'm always going to be vocal about shit i dont like and find stupid....this was one of those instances lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Bro that match was not something I'd highlight as an example of Britts growth that was not a great match tbh.


Eh, I thought it was great. I was invested into it by the end. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Oh you’re being way too kind. She’s just fucking horrible. I thought she was showing signs of improvement for awhile there, but she’s completely relapsed back to downright shitty. She has a few good moves, but has zero clue how to believably string them together. Nothing she does draws me in. The only thing good about her is her ass, and at this point I’m even sick of looking at that. TK badly needs to read the tea leaves and get the belt away from her, and then get her FAR away from the top of the card. I find it a bit disconcerting that both women’s titles are currently held by two of the absolute worst workers on the roster.


Yeah kinda samesies ,I feel like shes plateaud the improvement is no longer visible. She needs to step her game up looked like rebel in there lmao.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dustin vs Sammy - very good, overdelivered as a hastily reworked match. A little overboard on the big spots -> kick outs like many Sammy matches but was MOTN.

Starks vs Sydal was decent but cold. No real drama or intrigue. Sydal doesn't win his televised matches and was squashed by Wardlow recently. I consider him a great job guy but he has no credibility as a title challenger. Starks looks good and talks good but still lacks some things to move him higher than midcard.

Main event was alright but only that. Just felt like a basic title defense with an uninteresting beatdown on Riho. Compare to Hayter who looked like she was snapping Riho in half. Finish had a decent amount of drama by creating the illusion that Riho could win after Hayter's mistakes. But an instantly forgettable match.

Honestly, I thought last night's Rampage was better. Last Wednesday's Dynamite was more Battle of the Belts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> She wasn’t eliminated on the BR that Destination catering Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho ended up winning, that was basically the beginning of the storyline.


Oh yeah that's a good point. This match was definitely better than Britt vs Ruby Soho, even though that match did have a decent build. I guess I don't know what I'm talking about LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope it isnt Thunder Rosa vs Britt again, Britt already beat her, and thats just something stupid JDfromNY came up with.. "BRUUUUUUUCE!🤪"


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yamcha is a obscere Dragonball character I couldnt care less about.
> 
> Thunder Rosa would be one of those jobbers that the idiots booking this could put over decline the AEW womens division back to irrelevancy! In which is unfortunate, it would be a shame to see the AEW womens division decline after Britt put the women's division in the right direction as the womens champion.


Yawn your gimmick is old .....yamcha rocks and dantheman 2.0 lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Eh, I thought it was great. I was invested into it by the end. 🤷🏾‍♂️


Glad you enjoyed to each his own right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Biggest Dark ever? Dante vs Solo and Eddie vs Janela have happened so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479998797266800647


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

*Interim TNT Title - Sammy Guevara vs Dustin Rhodes*

They didn't have a whole lot to work with here and Dustin shouldn't have been in this since he hasn't won much. The match was maybe going for some kind of vet vs younger wrestler storyline but they didn't really follow through with it. I hated the canadian destroyer through the table spot not being part of the finish and I don't know why this company wants that move to be seen as not so lethal. I didn't like this one.

Daniel Garcia was at ringside and fought with Sammy in the ring after, teasing that possible match. Daniel Garcia has won one match since October in case you are wondering.

Sammy Guevara was interviewed. He said he didn't care about Daniel Garcia yet said he would defend the TNT Intertim Title against him on Dynamite.

*FTW Title - Ricky Starks vs Matt Sydal*

The FTW Title hasn't been booked well since it returned. I don't think anyone really bought that Sydal might win this one. The match flowed well but there was no real story to it.

Sydal was getting beat up by Team Taz after but Lee Moriarty tried to make the save then Dante Martin finally made the save as Team Taz backed off.

*AEW Women's Title - Britt Baker vs Riho*

I don't know how much people were invested in the Riho can't beat Britt storyline, but that's over here as Britt got the win. Britt didn't need to lose here and thankfully didn't. Riho's sandwich double stomp on Rebel was cool and she looked good in this match. Riho took a nasty headplant on a curb stomp and the part with Hayter throwing the belt in and Rebel getting booted out didn't go off too smooth.

*Overall thoughts:* I seriously doubt the original idea for this show had even one of these matches on it, yet alone all of them. With a lot of people being out and AEW giving away some big stuff on TV lately, something was going to suffer and it ended up being this. I don't really see why the Jurassic Express title win couldn't of been on here and I don't see why we couldn't have had an AEW Title match of some sort. This was just not AEW's best.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that's just like, your opinion maaan
> 
> ps> I don't need the people i like to be champions - that's too shallow. As long as they are featured every now and again and in good stories, it's all good. That might be a 'nobody' to you, but i'm fine with it


you can love whoever you want but in 5 years times my comments will be facts. Anyways dont let that take away from loving whoever you want.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Dustin vs Sammy - very good, overdelivered as a hastily reworked match. A little overboard on the big spots -> kick outs like many Sammy matches but was MOTN.
> 
> Starks vs Sydal was decent but cold. No real drama or intrigue. Sydal doesn't win his televised matches and was squashed by Wardlow recently. I consider him a great job guy but he has no credibility as a title challenger. Starks looks good and talks good but still lacks some things to move him higher than midcard.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought this just felt like a Rampage. In fact, they did a Rampage like 2 weeks ago...on a Saturday...with a title match on it/

But I like Rampage, so I did like this. I do think it could've done more to be a special.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProWresBlog said:


> *Interim TNT Title - Sammy Guevara vs Dustin Rhodes*
> 
> They didn't have a whole lot to work with here and Dustin shouldn't have been in this since he hasn't won much. The match was maybe going for some kind of vet vs younger wrestler storyline but they didn't really follow through with it. I hated the canadian destroyer through the table spot not being part of the finish and I don't know why this company wants that move to be seen as not so lethal. I didn't like this one.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately AEW just hasnt been at its best recently. 

Its good that Britt won, but some of how that match was booked was very questionable.. Unless Jamie was to turn on Britt to challenge her, there really isnt any credible challengers for Britt's title. 

Keep in mind, in terms of the women, AEW's competition is way ahead of them they cant afford to screw up with putting the title on the wrong people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> you can love whoever you want but in 5 years times my comments will be facts. Anyways dont let that take away from loving whoever you want.


how can your comment be ‘fact’?

we‘re talking about these people - just that very thing makes them ‘somebodies’ not ‘nobodies’

its not like we’re here discussing Mr Lee my green grocer


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> If these matches were on Dark none of us would watch.


I didn't even bother watching.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how can your comment be ‘fact’?
> 
> we‘re talking about these people - just that very thing makes them ‘somebodies’ not ‘nobodies’
> 
> its not like we’re here discussing Mr Lee my green grocer



its not about you and its not about me. But you act like everyones going to be a star. Just not going to happen. Enjoy them anyways


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Biggest Dark ever? Dante vs Solo and Eddie vs Janela have happened so far.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479998797266800647


I hope they spread this content out over a couple Darks because sometimes they are very thin lately


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this show even worth taking a gander at the YouTube highlights?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Is this show even worth taking a gander at the YouTube highlights?


Do you like Rampage? Because this was pretty much a Rampage.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just thought of a logical fallacy. The FTW title is supposedly not recognized by AEW and yet it was defended on this show "Battle of the Belts" implying that AEW recognizes the FTW championship as a belt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How tiny was Britt Bakers gear? This will determine whether I go watch it or not.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Whoever the idiot is that booking these women clearly doesnt know what they are doing, Team DMD could and should be even greater! But whoever is booking them is holding them down, and doing that will never allow them to potentially compete with other womens divisions that are way ahead of them.
> 
> At least Britt won. But for how much longer? Whenever the time comes for Britt to drop the title, the AEW womens division will decline back to the irrelevancy it was before Britt was champion.
> 
> The next AEW womens champion should be Jamie Hayter so she can continue to elevate the womens division just as Britt started or its a bust just like the failure of the TBS title.


Exactly. This match was trash as anything with Riho is. It's completely comedic and not believable. 2 full sized adult women struggled to help Britt beat Riho in a match that went longer than 30 seconds. They should not have Baker facing Riho but if they're going to do it: boot to the face followed by lock jaw with quick tap out would have been a believable ending against someone who looks 12 years old. Like Strowman vs James Ellsworth only Britt is better than Braun, and Ellsworth is better and more believable than Riho. Imagine if Baker was booked to dominate the entire division, regardless of how amateur it looks overall with Rebel as a serious stable mate and Hayter not jobbing to Riho and other amateurs. They could have written a long term story where Hayter kept that belt around Britts waist for a year before Hayter decides she's tired of being Britts right hand girl and have her dethrone Baker. Not too elaborate of a story, but 100x better than what they've done so far. Its damage control at this point going forward. Impact on the other hand had a decent women's main event with Deonna and Mickie. It wasn't anything special but it was still light-years beyond this shit.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I forgot just how difficult it was to suspend my disbelief when it comes to anyone selling Riho’s “offense”. Britt could just chop her and send her halfway across the arena. Hopefully that’s the end of their feud.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Decent show. Britt/Riho is the 2nd best match of Britt's reign behind Statlander, there's still rematch vs Shida and vs Thunder Rosa which could be great.
I'd keep Hayter/DMD together more.

I wasn't interested in the rest of the show. Sammy is the worst of the pillars and Dustin is boring as a face. I hope Garcia/IC ends with Garcia beating Jericho clean. Put the guy over.



Ultimo Duggan said:


> The bigger sin is using the fake title on a show like this. Matt Sydal is the most promising wrestler of 2005.
> 
> He was let go by New Japan because he got busted with pot there *but refused to stop using it.*
> 
> Show some respect!


What a babyface  Never give up on your dreams


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I forgot just how difficult it was to suspend my disbelief when it comes to anyone selling Riho’s “offense”. Britt could just chop her and send her halfway across the arena. Hopefully that’s the end of their feud.





















Hmmmmmm.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> Hmmmmmm.


Pretty sure HBK weighed more than 80 lbs.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pretty sure HBK weighed more than 80 lbs.


Pretty sure Undertaker weighed more than 120 lbs.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

piledriver on the outside, a canadian destroyer from the ring apron to the outside through a table, two crossrhodes and that cunt never sold any of them and not to mention whatever the shitting hell that finish was, seriously that shit in wrestling does my tits in.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty sure Undertaker weighed more than 120 lbs.


The comparison is ridiculous and you know it. HBK is billed at 6’1 and 225 lbs and was possibly the most skilled in ring performer of all time. Riho MIGHT be 5 feet tall and weighs as much as one of those giant stuffed animals you win at the fair.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> its not about you and its not about me. But you act like everyones going to be a star. Just not going to happen. Enjoy them anyways


i only care about ‘me’ - and i don’t act like anything except enjoying who i enjoy, and letting other people enjoy who they enjoy

you will rarely find me shitting on other people’s ‘likes’ - something many peeps here can learn


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I forgot just how difficult it was to suspend my disbelief when it comes to anyone selling Riho’s “offense”. Britt could just chop her and send her halfway across the arena. Hopefully that’s the end of their feud.


I'm ready for Kenny Omega and Riho to reignite their feud, should be great television. Throw Nakazawa, Yuka Sakazaki, the 9 year old girl Omega wrestled 10 years ago and the blow up doll in there for some extra entertainment. Could have a full on stable vs stable angle with all of that talent!



KingofKings1524 said:


> The comparison is ridiculous and you know it. HBK is billed at 6’1 and 225 lbs and was possibly the most skilled in ring performer of all time. Riho MIGHT be 5 feet tall and weighs as much as one of those giant stuffed animals you win at the fair.












I think the stuffed animal weighs more than Riho, sorry. BOOK IT!!!










A match more suited to Riho's experience and skill level. Can't believe this individual just wrestled for the AEW women's championship on a ppv.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

otbr87 said:


> Exactly. This match was trash as anything with Riho is. It's completely comedic and not believable. 2 full sized adult women struggled to help Britt beat Riho in a match that went longer than 30 seconds. They should not have Baker facing Riho but if they're going to do it: boot to the face followed by lock jaw with quick tap out would have been a believable ending against someone who looks 12 years old. Like Strowman vs James Ellsworth only Britt is better than Braun, and Ellsworth is better and more believable than Riho. Imagine if Baker was booked to dominate the entire division, regardless of how amateur it looks overall with Rebel as a serious stable mate and Hayter not jobbing to Riho and other amateurs. They could have written a long term story where Hayter kept that belt around Britts waist for a year before Hayter decides she's tired of being Britts right hand girl and have her dethrone Baker. Not too elaborate of a story, but 100x better than what they've done so far. Its damage control at this point going forward. Impact on the other hand had a decent women's main event with Deonna and Mickie. It wasn't anything special but it was still light-years beyond this shit.


More of the same, huh?

It was said on the show last night that Britt has been Champion for 223 days. If you've been "watching"  you'd know that Hayter has been teasing a face turn on Britt for some time now. Riho may look 12 years old, but we all know she isn't. Her and Britt aren't too far off in size and weight... not enough to think it's "unbelievable" to what she can do and what she can endure in a match.

Tell us all again... why do you "watch" AEW?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i only care about ‘me’ - and i don’t act like anything except enjoying who i enjoy, and letting other people enjoy who they enjoy
> 
> you will rarely find me shitting on other people’s ‘likes’ - something many peeps here can learn


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I give it a 6/10.

I really get annoyed with the hyperbole on this site. If something isn’t brilliant it’s automatically trash.

I think Riho has insanely good wrestling skills, I just wish she was bigger.

Was anyone there? I have been reading some fan reviews of some of those in attendance and have said it was an amazing show to be at live. Perhaps Dark is worth a watch.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Dustin lost to the guy I dislike the most in AEW so I'm giving this show a zero for that alone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Dark taping after BotB had a TBS Women's Title eliminator match, AEW World Tag Title eliminator match and an AEW World Title eliminator match (in six man tag format). Won't spoil it but the full results are around the web.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I think the stuffed animal weighs more than Riho, sorry. BOOK IT!!!


is that one half of Panda X Press?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> The comparison is ridiculous and you know it. HBK is billed at 6’1 and 225 lbs and was possibly the most skilled in ring performer of all time. Riho MIGHT be 5 feet tall and weighs as much as one of those giant stuffed animals you win at the fair.


If you add Britt and Riho together, you will get close to HBK's weight. I don't know if you realized this but women are typically smaller than men


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> I'm ready for Kenny Omega and Riho to reignite their feud, should be great television. Throw Nakazawa, Yuka Sakazaki, the 9 year old girl Omega wrestled 10 years ago and the blow up doll in there for some extra entertainment. Could have a full on stable vs stable angle with all of that talent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every independent wrestler comes from humble beginnings.

Pretty rigged that Riho's sister was the ref though


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

1. Hated the opening match with Sammy and Dustin. It combined everything I don't like about AEW - overdone finisher kickouts and, more lately, making anyone that even indirectly touches the Cody space-time continuum look bad, as we saw with Sammy nearly going heel in the match.

2. The FTW title match wasn't anything special either. Nothing totally offensive, but nothing remarkable.

3. The Britt vs. Riho match started slow but picked up. This is why Riho is so great - she just has a way of getting you invested in her matches. We all knew she would be losing and yet she made you want to root for her anyway.

Britt's title reign is starting to show its age, however, but I don't see them building anyone to take it from her. There's a mirror MJF/Wardlow situation going on with her and Hayter, but I don't think she'll be the one to take the title, nor should she at this point. Beyond that, there's nobody. Jade has the TBS title and the only other women with any sort of build at the moment are Hikaru Shida and Serena Deeb. One would be going backward at the moment and the other doesn't work because of her alignment.

They need to start investing us in a credible babyface. I hope they do so soon.

Nothing special about this show. They really should have done better. The crowd was dead for most of it, too, so that didn't help.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

the_hound said:


> piledriver on the outside, a canadian destroyer from the ring apron to the outside through a table, two crossrhodes and that cunt never sold any of them and not to mention whatever the shitting hell that finish was, seriously that shit in wrestling does my tits in.


Yes, total bullshit. Things like this takes me completely out of the match.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Really average show and if this is what the other specials will be like best not to tune in.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Was Brit’s outfit small enough for fans last night? 

There was someone on this forum who stated that watching Battle of the Belts would depend on how small her gear was against Riho. I stand by my claim that Riho’s harsher critics would drop off a lot if she wore outfits like many others in her division. The fact that they can’t check her out like she’s Tay or Jay or even Jamie frustrates Cornette and similar takes on almost a subconscious level that they feel contradicts with their usual quips belittling her. 

How can my greatest love come from my greatest hate? It is truly Shakespearean how conflicted they are. Or they just don’t buy her as a credible fighter…y’know, six of one and a half dozen of the other.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I think little Riho does well with what she has but she's tiny. I remember how ridiculous it looked for Riho to use her toddler-size hand to hook Nyla Rose's heavy tree trunk leg for a pin.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Do we believe Cody’s medical is a work?
I think so.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do we believe Cody’s medical is a work?
> I think so.


Nah its legit, both Cody and Brandi got it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A good attendance for a very meekly promoted show. The 'house show' afterwards seemed pretty decent, at least they got to see all the champions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480339789144592391


----------

